# How big generator to rum pellet stove



## kykel (Oct 28, 2012)

what size genator would I need to run my M55 cast free standing.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Oct 28, 2012)

They really dont need much power to run.....a 2000 watt generator will do it no problem with plenty to spare.


----------



## kykel (Oct 28, 2012)

IHATEPROPANE said:


> They really dont need much power to run.....a 2000 watt generator will do it no problem with plenty to spare.


Thanks


----------



## Hitch (Oct 28, 2012)

Suggestion for you - On my Harman, the ignitor switch has two options, auto and manual.  If I light a fire and switch it to manual, the stove won't let the fire go out even if it reaches temp.  You might want to do that on your Enviro, if possible, as the ignitor uses extra wattage that can otherwise use.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 28, 2012)

According to my Kill O Watt my pc45 starts at 480 watts, fan on high runs 100 watts and when auger runs 130 watts.
The Kill O Watt is a great and easy to use tool that costs less than $20


----------



## gfreek (Oct 28, 2012)

I also have a Kill O Watt meter.  My Harman P38+ draws 2.57amps - 308 watts, on turbo mode...be sure to get a sine wave inverter generator... Enviro may have that spec somewhere for the M55..


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have two 600mah deep cycle marine batteries,.. with a 700 watt inverter,.. seems to run fine.


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 29, 2012)

M55 has to run the pump and the coil heater...lots of juice on start up...most likely 7 amps, make sure your genny is pure sine-wave output!


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 29, 2012)

Amps x volts equal watts, 7 x 120 = 840 not bad, my good old toaster takes 1200 watts, big screen plasma 350 average. Low setting on  electric heater 1000


----------



## kykel (Oct 29, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> M55 has to run the pump and the coil heater...lots of juice on start up...most likely 7 amps, make sure your genny is pure sine-wave output!


 how would I know if my gen is pure sine wave or not.


----------



## kykel (Oct 29, 2012)

Shaw520 said:


> I have two 600mah deep cycle marine batteries,.. with a 700 watt inverter,.. seems to run fine.


 I dont know if 700 wats would work for me. I believe my ignighter is 650 watts at start up. Would like to get an inverter and a few batteries for the future. How long can you run on your set up?


----------



## kofkorn (Oct 29, 2012)

kykel said:


> how would I know if my gen is pure sine wave or not.



There are few, if any generators that DON'T output a "pure" sine wave.  The problem with generators is the frequency of the wave.  The motor needs to be running at 3600 rpm's as closely as possible (+/-15 or so).  This gives you an output frequency of 60 Hz.

An inverter generator does this with electronics, so the speed of the motor doesn't matter.  For a regular generator, I suggest getting a hold of a kill-o-watt meter that can show the frequency of the output.  Then assist the engine speed to give you 60 Hz each time you add a load, and often in between.

--Kofkorn


----------



## Shaw520 (Oct 29, 2012)

kofkorn said:


> There are few, if any generators that DON'T output a "pure" sine wave. The problem with generators is the frequency of the wave. The motor needs to be running at 3600 rpm's as closely as possible (+/-15 or so). This gives you an output frequency of 60 Hz.
> 
> An inverter generator does this with electronics, so the speed of the motor doesn't matter. For a regular generator, I suggest getting a hold of a kill-o-watt meter that can show the frequency of the output. Then assist the engine speed to give you 60 Hz each time you add a load, and often in between.
> 
> --Kofkorn


Good info KK,..thank you.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 29, 2012)

kofkorn said:


> There are few, if any generators that DON'T output a "pure" sine wave. The problem with generators is the frequency of the wave. The motor needs to be running at 3600 rpm's as closely as possible (+/-15 or so). This gives you an output frequency of 60 Hz.
> 
> An inverter generator does this with electronics, so the speed of the motor doesn't matter. For a regular generator, I suggest getting a hold of a kill-o-watt meter that can show the frequency of the output. Then assist the engine speed to give you 60 Hz each time you add a load, and often in between.
> 
> --Kofkorn


 
Well, ya know what opinions are like................ and everybody's got one.  Any generator that is rated "x" constant, and "y" surge is NOT putting out a pure sine wave.............. that's my a.......... , errr.., opinion...............


----------



## SteveB (Oct 29, 2012)

hossthehermit said:


> Well, ya know what opinions are like................ and everybody's got one. Any generator that is rated "x" constant, and "y" surge is NOT putting out a pure sine wave.............. that's my a.......... , errr.., opinion...............


 
I think that has more to do with duty cycle than waveshape.  That's my a......, err..., opinion........


----------

